# No more Kate Spade dust bags?



## blueeyedwife

While at the Kate Spade outlet this weekend, I was told that Kate Spade is actually going to be doing away with dust bags for their handbags.

Can anyone verify that this is indeed true?


----------



## crystalsweet

blueeyedwife said:


> While at the Kate Spade outlet this weekend, I was told that Kate Spade is actually going to be doing away with dust bags for their handbags.
> 
> Can anyone verify that this is indeed true?


this is indeed true, but only getting rid of dustbags for the outlet.
regular retail bags will still have dustbags.


----------



## blueeyedwife

crystalsweet said:


> this is indeed true, but only getting rid of dustbags for the outlet.
> regular retail bags will still have dustbags.



Aw, that is really a shame. I always felt that this is one of the things that really set them apart from Coach and Michael Kors.


----------



## Scully Piper

They actually started doing it earlier this year during the surprise online sales. If the bag you are buying doesn't specifically say dust bag included then you didnt't get one. It happened to me & it was for a bag that was originally $495. Luckily a store manager from one of the SFO stores sent me one for free. Probably because I went on & on about how much I love KS, how long I've been collecting them, & how many I own.


----------



## harley.quinn

I also heard it was for crossbody bags. One employee at an outlet said they surveyed customers and found most don't use theirs. Idk if this is true. I use mine all the time! But obviously not for my "active" bags.


----------



## APhiJill

I was at the Williamsburg outlet and was upset that my crossbody didn't come with a dustbag.  My earrings did, however


----------



## byrnes0808

blueeyedwife said:


> While at the Kate Spade outlet this weekend, I was told that Kate Spade is actually going to be doing away with dust bags for their handbags.
> 
> Can anyone verify that this is indeed true?


Yes it is true. I was told the same thing at a Kate Spade Store in August. Kate Spade will no longer provide Dust Bags with their handbags. How far reaching it is remains to be seen. My most recent handbag purchases from Kate Spade New York online do not have Dust Bags. The handbags do not have prices on the official Kate Spade Price tags. I think both moves by Kate Spade are big mistakes. I am often asked if a Kate Spade handbag has a dust bag. It seems to be a status issue. The lack of prices on the Handbag price tags is sure to become a big problem, sooner than later! There are certain things that are sacrosanct for Women when buying pricy handbags. Without a price on the tag, who will verify that the handbag is actually a real Kate Spade Handbag, not a fake? Bad move Ms. CEO!


----------



## dizzyspell

Even the retail bags will no longer have dust bags? I do find that totally shocking and not at all appropriate, considering their price points. I can at least somewhat understand them doing away with the dusters for specialty bags made for the outlet.

That said, I did receive a dust bag at the outlet today for - of all things - a key fob.


----------



## reginaPhalange

byrnes0808 said:


> Yes it is true. I was told the same thing at a Kate Spade Store in August. Kate Spade will no longer provide Dust Bags with their handbags. How far reaching it is remains to be seen. My most recent handbag purchases from Kate Spade New York online do not have Dust Bags. The handbags do not have prices on the official Kate Spade Price tags. I think both moves by Kate Spade are big mistakes. I am often asked if a Kate Spade handbag has a dust bag. It seems to be a status issue. The lack of prices on the Handbag price tags is sure to become a big problem, sooner than later! There are certain things that are sacrosanct for Women when buying pricy handbags. Without a price on the tag, who will verify that the handbag is actually a real Kate Spade Handbag, not a fake? Bad move Ms. CEO!





dizzyspell said:


> Even the retail bags will no longer have dust bags? I do find that totally shocking and not at all appropriate, considering their price points. I can at least somewhat understand them doing away with the dusters for specialty bags made for the outlet.
> 
> That said, I did receive a dust bag at the outlet today for - of all things - a key fob.




Hi ladies, dust bags are no longer included for outlet purchases or for nylon bags. Regular boutiques do still provide dustbags. I also believe that they can be requested - I'm currently in the process of having them ordered by my local SM as I purchased 5 bags within 2 weeks at the outlet prior to having this knowledge.


----------

